# Would love to see pics of your Mouse set ups please



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Or your recommendations for the perfect mouse cage?
Also Did you first get one and then become addicted to the sweet little things?
How many mice do you keep :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i have about 180 at the moment but in the summer i think i had around 400. i love them
i now have wood mice, spiny mice, African pygmy dormice, zebra mice too. always adding to my collection. they are wonderful little animals i have gone large now and have rats. inc naked and acacia! :lol2:
i keep mine in various tanks. with and with out levels in the summer they just have hay or straw for bedding. in the winter they have paper straw hay and cardboard boxes to sleep in to keep warm. always have toilet roll tubes and boxes to play in and chew. i give them fruit tree twigs also to play on and chew/eat.










has a wire lid 1/4 inch holes so NO mouse can escape hehe
only picture i had. as dont really take pictures of set ups just the mice :2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Gosh you have a lot :flrt::flrt::flrt: you must love them,do you keep males on their own?Or are they kept with females?If they are pregnant do they have to be kept Separate?:flrt:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

It really depends on why you are keeping mice.
If you are breeding them then they will usually be kept in pairs/trio's or colonies, if being bred as pets or feeders, if being show bred then the boys will live alone unless mating a female.
Girls will usually be kept in small groups and seperated when due to birth if being show bred. Again if feeder or pet breeding they are kept in colonies etc.

I don't have many mice at the moment but I'm getting some new ones in a week or so.
I use perfecto's for groups and colonies and large mice lab cages for single bucks.
If I were to get to the number I used to have I'd be back using RUB's.

I've bred syrians and rats for a few years now though.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

This is probably the best picture of my set up, this was a few years back. It is a Freddy Rat Cage. I have not had mice for a while and just now starting to build up an all female colony.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Is the freddy rat cage ok for mice?Bar spacing etc :notworthy:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Babies might get out but normal sized, even hobbies, are fine in a freddy as the bars are pretty close together.

I have three freddy's I use for baby rats that I may just pinch one of for the mice if I get a big enough colony to warrant using a freddy for!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry been away a few days, I never had an escape from a Freddy, but when giving birth I always moved Mum in with another good mouse (I had a few great Nanny mice I used) into a smaller cage with small bar spacing, Or rather I fitted a mesh lid/sleeve over the bars of a Mary Cage, which had the same bar spacing and the babies didnt go back in to the main cage until they were 6-8 weeks at the least, slowly intro-ing the other residents in their small cage first.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Here's my biggest 'mouse cage' - the 'mouse TV' downstairs, which I use for most of my females.
Has a homemade 1cm spaced mesh 'lid' to it. 
Though if you were worried about young ones /little ones you could use smaller 0.5cm spaced mesh. 
(if I'm wanting to breed then they go join my male upstairs, then into a separate cage once they're starting to look round to raise their litter in peace.)


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

Log in | Facebook

this is my apd set set up, i have a breeding trio in a 60x45x45 exo terra tank


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I like these three cages...
Savic Extra Large Habitat Gerbilarium Gerbil Cage Tank | Net Pet Shop
Savic Gerbil Cages | Gerbil Cages
Abode Gerbilarium by Coopet | Pets at Home

I had the second one for my Gerbils, it had a crack in the base though so i threw it away. I saw the third one in Pets at Home today, it looked so cool! I'd defo get it if i ever get Gerbils again. Or mice.. Looks tiny from the picture, but it looked much bigger in the shop. 

Pink Palace Housing Unit by Rotastak | Pets at Home

I had this one too for my first Gerbil. It was pretty, but stupid lol. The water bottle was at the bottom so it had a tank to fill up with sawdust, but you couldn't fill it up because otherwise they couldn't get to the bottle! Also it was hard to clean out. I don't like the tube ones


----------

